# Woodpecker hit and miss engine



## gbritnell (Aug 30, 2011)

The Woodpecker is finished, at least my part of it. The new owner can do all the filing, sanding and painting. I have 81 hours of build time in this one. Some of that was spent fitting parts for lack of dimensions and the all too often note 'fit at assembly'. 
It is made to run with a buzz coil type ignition, which I don't have. I'm going to try and make another switch arm to run it off of my regular ignition boxes. That way I won't have to rebend the existing one which is already made for the buzz coil setup. 
I would like to try and run it before it finds it's new home.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 30, 2011)

Four more pictures.


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 30, 2011)

P.S. I have the muffler. I left it off to show the positioning of the spark plug.
gbritnell


----------



## Groomengineering (Aug 30, 2011)

Very cute little engine! Great job as usual! :bow:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## steamer (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice looking engine George. One of these days I'll have to draw up my full size 8HP Simplicity ...I'd think it make a good subject....

Dave


----------



## metalmad (Aug 30, 2011)

Great job George
That engine has some nice ideas.
I like the adjustable spring on the Governor weights and the recess behind the oiler is a nice touch too
Pete


----------



## chads (Aug 31, 2011)

Great Job !!! :bow:

I may build one of these someday...

Chads


----------

